# Need a stool sample and cant have a BM. Help?



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello

I have a lazy colon and i need to do a water enema in order to produce a bowel movement.

My MD has ordered a PCR stool test for parasites. How do i get the sample?

I can have a bowel movement with a water enema or senna+stool softener (sometimes)

How do i do this?

thanks


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Blackfox,

Might I just comment? You should take something every day (Miralax/senna/whatnot) to help you have a bowel movement. I used to do the enema every day too, just so I could have a BM before work.

This works pretty well for me (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/239065-finally-a-product-i-can-recommend/

P.S. I also take about half a cap full of generic Miralax along with ^that,^ every day.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

Id rather do an enema then take stimulant laxatives everyday. Plain water enema is much safer.

But for a sample i need a bowel movemenbt. SO i am wondering if i take a laxative (and it actaully works) will it screw up the test?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi blackfox

quite a while ago had to do a fecal occult stool test. per my gastro's instructions, i was taking lots of laxatives in order to have a BM. he told me to take whatever i need to go. all the laxatives made my stool very liquidy. anyway---i asked my doctor if the laxatives would interfere with the test results and she said they would not. but that was a fecal occult test --not a PCR for parasites. you could call your doc and ask if laxatives would interfere with it..

since my stool was so liquidy, i used one of those "stool hats" (google it) to get my sample. i put it in the toilet and then went in the hat. i had to be careful not to go too much because i didn't want to overfill the hat. then i took the sample, drained and removed the hat and finished having my BM.

you can get a stool hat at a good drug store or a medical supply store or order one online.

or i suppose you could try turning the water off at the toilet, flushing it and then going in the empty bowl, get the sample and then turn the water back on and flush.

http://www.wikihow.com/Turn-Off-the-Water-Supply-to-a-Toilet

good luck with everything.


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I, too, have chronic constipation, and cannot produce a stool sample without taking something. I have had this problem on several occasions. A few years ago I was asked to bring a stool sample (unassisted by laxatives) to my next appointment at the clinic. I could not produce anything at home, so the doctor ordered a plain tap water enema which was given right there in the clinic. The nurse did not use much water, just enough to get me to pass a some stool. I was able to retrieve the sample from the toilet with some disposable tongs that they gave me. The doctor told me that plain water would not interfere with the sample.


----------



## blackfox (Feb 22, 2016)

flossy said:


> Blackfox,
> 
> Might I just comment? You should take something every day (Miralax/senna/whatnot) to help you have a bowel movement. I used to do the enema every day too, just so I could have a BM before work.
> 
> ...


THat forumula looks good. But when i take senna it only works once.. maybe that will be the same............


----------

